

The First Few Milliseconds of an HTTPS Connection - victorhn
http://www.moserware.com/2009/06/first-few-milliseconds-of-https.html

======
kybernetikos
I'm a bit uncomfortable with the server_name being sent in the clear. Couldn't
it have been a hash or something?

